
Installing and testing Ubuntu's Mir server - xtraclass
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/installing-and-testing-ubuntus-mir-server/4456
======
samspenc
How's 720p and 1080p video at full-screen? That, to me, is the important
question.

